# Gas Prices



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

With the recent jump in gas prices it is obvious that measures need to be taken at home and abroad to fix the problem, not just put a bandaid on it. I believe that to even out gas prices we need to first put a limit on how much drilling, refining and shipping companies can charge to ensure that they don't gouge prices. Next we need to begin cutting our ties with the saudis, as well as getting the european nations to do the same. We need to settle things down in Iraq, preferably with peaceful talks with their most sane leaders, as this will make things move much quicker. This should help to keep terrorism underfunded, and get a suitable oil producing country on line much quicker.


----------



## golfer (Apr 22, 2004)

June 5th, 2003 at White House. I rmember it very well. Thank you.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You're going to have to quit talking in riddles and or fragments, I don't know what you are getting at.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

MT,
You r problem is you're fixated on the middle East.

OUR problem is most of our oil comes from South America, as in Venezuala, Mexico or Canada. As in 30+%

http://www.gravmag.com/oil.html

Now with President Chavez claiming a willingness to wage war against the United States as well as cut off our oil imports from Venezuala..Which just so happens to be our fourth largest importer.

http://www.seriouslythough.com/modules. ... le&sid=918

http://www.godlikeproductions.com/news/ ... category=0

Where does that lead us...

Try doing your homework a little more there MT.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Gas prices are driven by supply and demand. I see little movement by either political party to reduce demand and little hope from auto manufacturers being interested in reducing demand. On the other hand, doesn't anyone find it interesting that GM is failing to sell vehicles, while other manufacturers (predominately foreign) are making money with fuel efficient cars?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I was not aware that venezuela was in turmoil, how would you suggest that we lower their prices?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I was not aware that venezuela was in turmoil, how would you suggest that we lower their prices?


Take off your blinders and remove your fixation.

There is more going on in the world than lil' ol' Iraq.

We get 3 time more oil from Venezuala than Iraq.

We get 3 time more American (north, central and south) than we do from the middle east.



indsport said:


> Gas prices are driven by supply and demand. I see little movement by either political party to reduce demand and little hope from auto manufacturers being interested in reducing demand. On the other hand, doesn't anyone find it interesting that GM is failing to sell vehicles, while other manufacturers (predominately foreign) are making money with fuel efficient cars?


Demand is being driven up not only in the US, but also in Asia as they become a more open free market. Try all of a sudden giving motor vehicles to 1,000,000,000 Chinamen and see what happens to gas demand.

Then add to that instances like what is happening in Venezuala and cut production from the 5th largest OPEC producing nation and see what happens to gas prices.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

MT, no sarcasm here, I'm going to ask my kids the same question when I get home and I'm not faulting you for not knowing this but heres my question.

Do they teach economics and how world markets work in high school today? I'm assuming your a sophmore or junior in school. I'm really curious, and mean no sarcasm with this question.

Prices of commodites like oil are set by market forces beyond the control of any one nation. We can't get them to lower the price. Another objection thats often brought up in the Anwar debate is that the oil may go to Japan, it doesn't matter where it goes the price of oil will be affected the same way because if japan buys that oil then they won't buy oil from other sources they are currently buying it from. This means that the extra oil pumped out of the ground will simply add to the supply and then the laws of supply and demand apply, IE prices would fall ( if enough is pumped). Right now there is concern that the Saudis are at or near their maximum production capability if thats true then they will not be able to do anything to affect oilprices. Then you have China which is modernizing rapidly and demanding much more oil, further straining oil availability worldwide. China is currently planning to create a 75 Million barrel strategic reserve ( it think it was million) which is goiing to put additional upward pressures on oil prices. We as a nation have no control over these factors and neither do the various elements of the oil supply chain. We need to drill in Anwar and cap the wells but have them available as a strategic reserve ( one of the few posts you made that made alot of sense :lol: and is right on the money) but the drilling should be done immediately so its ready when and if we need it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes Bob, I have taken economics. I know how supply and demand works. I also know what an unregulated system of shipping oil when I see it. The former president Bush made his bones in oil shipping, and it is still his source of income today, I wouldn't expect much to be done to limit how much they can charge.

Basically my point is that the pricing for every stage of how we get our gas needs to be looked at and had a cap put on it (it wont happen).

Farmey, I am not fixated on Iraq alone but it would be a superior place to get our oil over ANWR. Why? Becuase if we were somehow cut off from all other oil it would be the only thing stopping our country from grinding to a halt, hence STRATEGIC reserves.

As to the Chinese, you are overestimating their needs. Not everyone will be getting a car in China, it simply isin't practical as the cities are not designed for them in many areas. There will be some more demand on the market, simply not as much as you are stating.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

MT your hopeless :lol: ! Keep reading maybe sooner or later you will begin to understand this stuff.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Bobm said:


> MT your hopeless :lol: ! Keep reading maybe sooner or later you will begin to understand this stuff.


You know Bob I hate to be trivial but while collecting social security and insulting a sixteen year old you might want to learn the proper uses of "your" and "you're". :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good one at least they are teaching you something worthwhile. :beer: 
I'll try to do better you do the same :lol:


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Ah, finally some economic recognition for us Northerners, as your #1 choice for oil. Tell you what, if you want more oil to increase the supply, we would be happy to strap a barrel of oil to each live cow that crosses the border. If you would like it faster, we can send the oil on softwood lumber trucks.


----------

